

Docker Do's and Don'ts - hunvreus
http://devo.ps/blog/docker-dos-and-donts/

======
jamshid
You say "For example, we used our DIY DNS management approach until the recent
etcd update."

What is the etcd update, what system did you change to?

Seems there's lots of docker container dns servers, some using etcd. Don't
know whether to try one of them or dive into kubernetes.

